# Frogs for sale



## q3131a (Oct 18, 2006)

A beautiful, well endowed, young lady, goes to her local pet store in search of an exotic pet. She spots a box full of frogs. 

The sign says: "Sex Frogs...Only $20 each! Money Back Guarantee! (Comes with complete instructions)." The girl excitedly looks around to see if anybody's watching her and whispers softly to the man behind the counter, "I'll take one." 

As soon as she closes the door to her apartment, she reads the instructions carefully: 

1. Take a shower 
2. Splash on some nice smelling perfume 
3. Slip into a very sexy teddy 
4. Crawl into bed and place the frog on the bed 

Following the instructions exactly, she quickly gets into bed with the frog. Nothing happens. The girl is totally frustrated and quite upset. 

She rereads the instructions and notices at the bottom of the paper, "If you have any problems or questions, please call the pet store. 

She calls and is told by the salesman, "I had some complaints earlier today. I'll be right over." Within five minutes he is ringing her doorbell and is welcomed in. 

"See, I've done everything according to the instructions and the damn thing just sits there. 

He picks up the frog, stares directly into its eyes. "Listen to me froggy. I'm only going to show you how to do this one more time!"


----------

